# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Pet Lion

## horsebucket

I had a dream I had a pet lion last night. It was cool that the lion was friendly but I knew if it turned on me I'd be fucked. The lion was like a dog or something it followed me everywhere and when I went to bed the lion slept on the bed so I had to push it off the bed to clear some room. Thats when I worried about it turning on me.

----------


## unclesirbob

well exactly. Its a metaphor. Try to think of something suimilar in your life. Perhaps a freindship that if it goes wrong may seriously go wrong. Or some new interest that makes you feel better yet if things went wrong they would serious mess you up. 

-----------------------------
Dreams are not about the facts about our lives they are rather about the reality of our feelings. Thats why many dreams are about yesterday. There is a tendency to see dreams as premonitions and the terrible things happening as omens for the future. yet such dreams can often be about the reality of our own feelings. We feel as if we are being chased by dogs. We feel as if we are on top of a skyscraper and about to fall to the ground. So such dreams are often about mundane and simple situations that at the time we exxagerate in our minds. So a skyscraper dream could simply link to some situation where you had your confidence tested. 
To help you understand the process of dreams try reading these pages
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessay.php
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessayhowto.php
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessayhowtopost.php
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreambookpolice.php

----------


## The Doctor

It seems to imply that you are secretly harbouring fears and worries and that you might be the sort of person who puts on a brave face and is the life and soul of the party, but deep down inside you are a little insecure and afraid.

You feel you need the lion for protection, this could be symbolic of the front you put on for other people, but also recognising that deep down this is not you.

----------

